# Repairing Throttle Control cable



## ajpleblanc (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey all, 

I've got a Ariens 924036, and last night while clearing the driveway, I was trying to adjust the throttle and unbeknownst to me it was frozen in position. 
The throttle was stuck at about 30%, which was barely enough to keep the motor running. 
I tried (in the dark) to warm up the cable housing but it wasn't budging. So in a pinch I just opened the heater box and loosened the retaining clip that holds the throttle cable casing and adjusted it so it was at full throttle. That Allowed me to finish the driveway. 
This morning I realized that the casing has pulled away from the end of the cable near the control lever. So now if you move the lever, it's actually moving the entire casing and cable (pulling it further away). Is there any way to repair this? or is the cable assembly just broken? The cable was a problem when I first got the machine, so I know a full new assembly is around $50, which I'd rather not spend if I don't have to right now.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

By the look of the throttle control, there should be a clamp assembly that grabs the cable sheath right at the front edge of the control assembly. Looks like it might be a squeeze tight thing that you stick the cable sheath into, the pinch closed with pliers or vice grips. 

Is the sheath of the throttle cable messed up at the throttle control end, like coming unwound? If its in good shape, but just come out of the clamp in the throttle controller, try sticking it back in and squeezing the clamp around the end of the sheath. If the clamp parts are messed up, you might have to get creative by drilling a hole, and finding a little piece of steel that you can also drill to create a new cable clamp and attach it to the throttle control body with a sheet metal self taping screw, or a nut and screw.

You can see a picture of the throttle control (pretty crappy picture) at http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024386A.pdf It's part #26 on the page 10


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't understand the entire problem. Cables are cheap. Best to post pics.


----------



## ajpleblanc (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah it's coming unwound a bit. I'm at the office right now, so no pics until later. 
The challenge is going to be getting it unfrozen to fix it. We're at 9* here today with lower than freezing temps projected for the next few days.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ajpleblanc said:


> Yeah it's coming unwound a bit. I'm at the office right now, so no pics until later.
> The challenge is going to be getting it unfrozen to fix it. We're at 9* here today with lower than freezing temps projected for the next few days.


Might not be frozen, maybe just be the clamp. See the picture I added to the post. When you get back to it, try grabbing the sheath with pliers, and then see if you can push and pull the centre core of the cable with another pair of pliers. If it moves relatively easily, its ok. If its seized, it could also be corrosion inside between sheath and cable core which means a new cable to get through the rest of winter.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

I have used a hairdryer to thaw the throttle cable on my blower. I now use anti freeze on it to keep it from freezing.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Can buy replacement kits at lowes or depot or tracton supply for $12 approx, they come with different throttle controls and cable you can cut for perfect length.


-efisher-


----------

